# لغه الاشاره



## WooDyy (15 مارس 2013)

سلام ونعمه

عندى مخدوم فى الكنيسه سن 3 ابتدائى من الصم والبكم

عايز اتعلم مبادئ التحدث بالاشاره علشان اعرف اتعامل معاه التعامل العادى

حد يقدر يفيدنى ؟ بحاجات بسيطه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 مارس 2013)

شايف المواقع ديه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmDQ_HQRTrg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=MuvKZkGv7ac&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16IHmHWz9pk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGdB54uXqoM



دا على اليوتيوب 

فيه فيديوهات لتعلم لغة الاشارة

دا غير إنك لو كتبت فى البحث على جوجل : تعلم لغة الاشارة المصرية أو العربية


----------



## WooDyy (16 مارس 2013)

كل الفيديوهات دى مافيهاش اللى انا عايزه

عايز مبادئ : صباح الخير , عامل ايه , بحبك , وحشتني 

الكلام العادى 

الفيديوهات دى فيها ا ب اشاره

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## V mary (16 مارس 2013)

*صديقي وأخي 
المخدوم اللي عندة ٣ ابتدائي هيروح خدمة الفئات الخاصة بتاعت الكنيسة لانة أكيد مش هيقعد معاك في الفصل 
المهم  ممكن تروح لخادم فئات وهو هيساعدك لغة الاشارة بتختلف من بلد لبلد ومن محافظة لاخري 
دة غير انك علشان تبقي الخادم بتاعة لازم تاخد دورة اعداد فئات لو هتتعامل معاة كتير لأنك لو مخدهاش وانت هتتعامل معاة هتتعب معاة وهو هيتعب منك 
أتمني ربنا يوفقك ويسندك في خدمتك اخي​*


----------



## WooDyy (16 مارس 2013)

هو بيروح فعلا بعد الاسره عندنا بيروح المطرانيه فيه هناك خدمه اشاره

بس انا محتاج المبادئ دى لانى بتعامل معاه كتير فى الافتقاد وفى الاسره لانه بيقعد معايا فى الفقرات المرئيه

يتفرج على البروجيكتور .. كارتون وكدة 

انا بس عايز اعرف اكلمه علشان يتعود عليا و اكسبه لانه ذكى جدا وبيحب الكنيسه

شكرا لتعبك


----------

